# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  wie bekommt man den Modulnamen heraus

## pixel

Hi@all,

wenn ich neue Hardware ins System einbaue z.B. eine Netzwerkkarte reicht mir das Wissen über den genauen Typ ja nicht aus. Ich muss ja noch wissen wie das Modul heist. um es mit modprobe [Modulname] laden zu könne. Wo kann man diese Modulnamen nachlesen?

Gruss Pixel

----------


## taylor

Naja, Du nimmst Dir die Karte, liest, welche Bezeichnung der Chip darauf hat, und dann benutzt Du grep  :Wink: 



```
rgrep rtl8139 /usr/src/linux/Documentation
```

Oder Du nimmst Knoppix  :Wink:

----------


## Basti_litho

villeicht hilft dir ein " grep -in realtek /usr/src/linux-2.4.19/Documentation/Configure.help

zb. für eine Realtek Netzwerkkarte, den Pfad zu deinen Kernel Quelllen natürlich noch anpassen.

bei mir z.b. kommt folgende Ausgabe:


```
10429:    RealTek RTL-8029  Winbond 89C940  Compex RL2000  KTI ET32P2
10487:RealTek RTL-8139C+ 10/100 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
10499:RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
11554:AT-LAN-TEC/RealTek pocket adapter support
13782:Realtek RTL8150 based USB-Ethernet device support
25576:# LocalWords:  PCMCIA cb stanford LAN TEC RealTek ATP atp DLINK NetTools VISWS
```

dann einfach mit "less +10429  /usr/src/linux-2.4.19/Documentation/Configure.help" dort anfangen zu lesen, 
irgendwo steht dann etwas von:


```
If you want to compile this driver as a module ( = code which can be
  inserted in and removed from the running kernel whenever you want),
  say M here and read Documentation/modules.txt. This is recommended.
  The module will be called 8139too.o.
```

Dann siehst du wie das modul heißt.

Gruß,
Basti_litho

----------


## pixel

Hi@all,

also auf Karte 1 steht auf dem Chip:
920-BR05
3Com 40-0579-005
8634 CT0027 P16
BROAD Com 5904

und auf der zweiten:

3Com 40-0502-001
9805S 10723438
Lucent 40-05021

die Auswahl ist groß, welche Nummer soll ich nehmen?

Gruss Pixel

----------


## Basti_litho

ok,   :Smilie: 

[del]

[/del]

----------


## [WCM]Manx

Hi!

1.)
Google mit "3Com 40-0579-005" füttern
http://www.plasma-online.de/index.ht...ture/3com.html
=> 3com 905 (wie vermutet) => Modul 3c59x.o

2.)
deto

Grüße

Manx

----------


## pixel

Hi@all,

wenn ich dann
modprobe 3c59x.o
eingebe meldet er Can't locate module 3c59x.o??

Gruss Pixel

----------


## [WCM]Manx

... entweder modprobe 3c59x (OHNE .o)
oder insmod 3c59x.o (mit .o)

Grüße

Manx

----------


## pixel

Hi+Danke,

also das hat geklappt. Wie richte ich nun unter Debian-3.0 nun meine beiden Netzwerkkarten manuell ein d.h. dafür sorgen das die Module permanent geladen bleinben bzw. definiere was eth0 und eth1. Wie sage ich dann z.B. das eth0 die IP-Adresse x.x.x.x hat und für eth1 (soll an's DSL-Modem) die Dummy-Adresse y.y.y.y hat.

Ich erwarte hier keine Anleitung. Ein Hinweis auf ne Doku (Bitte bitte deutsch) reicht. Ich habe im Online-Handbuch nachgeschau jedoch nichts gefunden. Sollte ich's übersehen haben wäre ich für einen entsprechenden Verweis dankbar.

Gruss Pixel

----------


## [WCM]Manx

Hab' grad kein Debian System greifbar.
Aber es gibt meines Wissens ein ncurses-tool namens "etherconf".
Also versuch ein "apt-get install etherconf" und dann etherconf.

Für händische Konfig:
Das config-file liegt glaub ich in /etc/network(oder networking)/interfaces

Grüße

Manx

----------

